# New kernel module for nForce SoundStorm audio chipset

## benoitc

Nvidia released yesterday new nforce driver (version 1.0.0292).  This version fix bugs of nvsound. Now we can have hardware mixing with last kernel  :Smile:  I made ebuilds to install the audio kernel module and nvmixer the audio control panel. You can find these ebuilds on bugzilla : 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68346

More info about drivers :

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0292.html

----------

## nunne

HOORAY!!!

but I have played with my .asoundrc to use dmix.. does anyone have the original layout for the .asoundrc for nforce-audio?

thanks dude  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guppy

sweet  :Very Happy: 

can I just grab the run file from their page and use it or will that mess up any future ebuilds of it?

----------

## nunne

think future ebuilds will just overwrite anything thats matching on your system.. so I think your safe.. anyways the drivers are just modules in you kernel.. so the worst thing you could have to do is install a new kernel  :Wink: 

because the ebuild didn't work for me either

----------

## benoitc

 *nunne wrote:*   

> because the ebuild didn't work for me either

 

What is the problem with the ebuild ? Did you report bug ?

----------

## benoitc

 *guppy wrote:*   

> sweet 
> 
> can I just grab the run file from their page and use it or will that mess up any future ebuilds of it?

 

USE PORTAGE_OVERLAY (man make.conf) to set portage to use another dir .  Then you can install other ebuild without having any problem with current portage dir.

----------

## guppy

 *benoitc wrote:*   

>  *guppy wrote:*   sweet 
> 
> can I just grab the run file from their page and use it or will that mess up any future ebuilds of it? 
> 
> USE PORTAGE_OVERLAY (man make.conf) to set portage to use another dir .  Then you can install other ebuild without having any problem with current portage dir.

 

yeah I'd rather not start that - once the ball starts rolling  :Wink: 

On another note I never ceases to amaze me that their webserver cant deliver a few MB withouth the constant need to abort/resume...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nunne

no master on portage.. but I copied the nforce-audio-ebuild to /usr/portage/media-sound/nforce-audio/

ran a ebuild /usr/portage/media-sound/nforce-audio/file.ebuild manifest

and an digest... but still doesn't work to emerge it.. any clues?

I however just ran the .run file that was downloaded to my distfiles (because it downloaded ok, it complains all the time that it has to be digested first.. even though it is.. but I get "error" while doing it.)

it installed correctly and installed the modules to my kernel etc etc.. but still no hardware mixing.. trying to run xmms and mplayer at the same times still doesn't work for example :/

a quick question.. maybe alsa still loads the regular module that was used before? and not the new module that has been installed... how do I check this..and most important, how do I correct it?  :Wink: 

----------

## guppy

crud, its only OSS   :Crying or Very sad: 

maybe that will teach me to read the release notes before getting all excited  :Wink: 

oh well back to non mixing alsa...  :Sad: 

----------

## nunne

what?!?!? that will teach me too.. I was looking everywhere for the correct alsa module, but with no luck...

who uses oss today anyways?!?! except for doom3  :Smile:  but thank good for oss emulation in alsa.. I hate oss :/

----------

## Anarcho

Hey nunne,

could you be so kind and post your .asoundrc and whatever you did to get dmix work with nforce2 audio?

nVidia should be serious and f*ck the OSS-shit and develop some ALSA-Moduls!

----------

## benoitc

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Hey nunne,
> 
> could you be so kind and post your .asoundrc and whatever you did to get dmix work with nforce2 audio?
> 
> nVidia should be serious and f*ck the OSS-shit and develop some ALSA-Moduls!

 

mine is (whithout nvsound :

```

pcm.dmixer { 

    type dmix 

    ipc_key 1024 

    ipc_key_add_uid yes

    

    slave { 

        pcm "hw:0,0" 

        period_time 0 

        period_size 1024 

        buffer_size 8192 

   rate 44100 

    } 

    bindings { 

        0 0 

        1 1 

    } 

}

pcm.dsnooper {

   type dsnoop

   ipc_key 2048

   slave.pcm "hw:0,0"

}

pcm.asymed { 

        type asym 

        playback.pcm "dmixer" 

        capture.pcm "dsnooper" 

}

pcm.dsp0 { 

    type plug 

    slave.pcm "asymed" 

} 

pcm.!default { 

        type plug 

        slave.pcm "asymed" 

} 

pcm.default { 

   type plug 

   slave.pcm "asymed" 

} 

ctl.mixer0 { 

    type hw 

    card 0 

}

```

----------

## Anarcho

Thanx!

I will try this as soon as I'm back home! Hope it works, because I would really like to have teamspeak while playing online with my clan-mates...

----------

## Admiral LSD

There are a couple of ebuilds for these in the bugzilla:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68346

Apart from needing a little massaging to work around a "feature" of Portage that demanded I download both the x86 and x86_64 (the latter of which I don't even have) installers just to generate a digest they installed without a hitch.

It kinda sucks that they're OSS but I bit the bullet and converted my system to OSS anyway. They seem to work OK for the most part but I am seeing a few interesting quirks.

The first is that it appears a number of programs are hard-coded to link against ALSA so I've reluctantly had to keep alsa-lib installed to satisfy them. I'm unsure how this affects my ability to output sound through OSS but it seems OK for now.

Second, mplayer doesn't output video (that's right, video) when using the native OSS driver. Audio is fine, it's just video that won't come to the party. Switching to the SDL output driver seems to fix it even though SDL would most likely be outputting through OSS.

And lastly, gaims sounds are being played faster than normal. This has shades of an issue with the earlier nvaudio driver concerning the SPDIF rate but that affected all sound and only gaim appears to be having the trouble here.

All of those are fairly minor and easily worked around though. Only thing better would be if it were an ALSA driver  :Wink: 

----------

## Plastic

OMG NVIDiA R0X0RZ TEH BIG ONE!!!!!!!!1111

Ok, now I've got that out of my system. Who cares if it's OSS as long as it works (unlike the previous ones).

----------

## nunne

I care.. since OSS is deprecated and will soon be unsupported by software... alsa is the future.. right now  :Wink: 

----------

## Plastic

Everything still points to /dev/dsp. By the time OSS becomes unsupported, nvidia will have jumped to ALSA.

----------

## Admiral LSD

Has anyone succeeded in getting MIDI working with these? When I was using snd-intel8x0 I used timidity to provide MIDI support via a software synth but since moving to OSS to use these drivers timidity doesn't work due to something in the default Gentoo timidity set up contining to try and make it use ALSA (even though it was compiled with the oss USE flag set alsa USE flag unset). Anyone know if I can make timidity work in this environment?

----------

## ]Trix[

can somebody tell me how to fix this

>>> Generating digest file...

<<< NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0292-pkg1.run

<<< NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0292-pkg1.run

!!! We have a source URI, but no file...

!!! File: /usr/portage/distfiles/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0292-pkg1.run

----------

## pludodog

 *]Trix[ wrote:*   

> can somebody tell me how to fix this
> 
> >>> Generating digest file...
> 
> <<< NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0292-pkg1.run
> ...

 

In the 

```
SRC_URI="x86? (http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nforce/${NV_V}/${X86_NV_PACKAGE}-${PKG_V}.run)

   amd64? (http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nforce/amd64/${NV_V}/${AMD64_NV_PACKAGE}-${PKG_V}.run)"
```

get rid of the 

```
amd64? (http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nforce/amd64/${NV_V}/${AMD64_NV_PACKAGE}-${PKG_V}.run)
```

part.

----------

## ]Trix[

I succesfully installed those drivers but I get lockups whenever i play the sound.  Any ideas how to fix this?

----------

## yagami

 *Quote:*   

>  OMG NVIDiA R0X0RZ TEH BIG ONE!!!!!!!!1111 
> 
>  Ok, now I've got that out of my system. Who cares if it's OSS as long as it works (unlike the previous ones). 

 

windows works ... why do you care to use linux ?

because things should be well though out and correctly done ... not because it just works

----------

